# Dealing with Non-Nts



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Kim Ward said:


> ^ Note the smilies.


Yeah- I noticed after as well I was vomitting smilies. hahahaha


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Best method: develop your lowest 2 functions (which would be sensing/feeling functions) such that you can pull those two cards out when circumstances force you to deal with those not preferring intuition/thinking


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

k3vin said:


> Nice.
> Cool story, bro.


I'm not saying it's an overused meme.

But it's an overused meme.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

k3vin said:


> Nice.
> Cool story, bro.


Nice.
Really mature response, bro.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

k3vin said:


> How do you do it?


I talk to them. 

I think i actually prefer non-NTs in general.
Immature NTs tend to be so VERY immature.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

End of Hypnosis said:


> I'm not saying it's an overused meme.
> 
> But it's an overused meme.


Stop mincing words! It's too much for my tiny ENTP brain to handle! :sad:


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

End of Hypnosis said:


> I'm not saying it's an overused meme.
> 
> But it's an overused meme.


Indeed, basically my way of saying - while I respectfully partially agree with your point, it was neither the desired type of response I was looking for, but rather than inserting some snide insinuation about said reply poster .. it was my way of "taking the highroad", so to say.


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Stop mincing words! It's too much for my tiny ENTP brain to handle! :sad:












Get a hold of yourself, man!


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

k3vin said:


> Indeed, basically my way of saying - while I respectfully partially agree with your point, it was neither the desired type of response I was looking for, but rather than inserting some snide insinuation about said reply poster .. it was my way of "taking the highroad", so to say.


That's pretty much the point of the meme in the first place.

At least it's a marginal step above the arrow to the knee jokes.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Tea Path said:


> inferior, who said inferior? Exasperating would be more apt. I enjoy reading peoples' coping strategies.


Best answer. You can source the tiniest tidbit of information from any walking entity. Problem is locating an entry point. At that point, you can effectively rationalize that your nature of being "stuck" in a conversation and/or dealings with people should come with the charity of their knowledge and tactics.


----------

